
Nvidia “RTX Voice” noise cancellation works just fine on older GTX cards - close04
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/04/you-can-get-nvidias-rtx-voice-noise-filtering-without-a-pricey-rtx-card/
======
unstatusthequo
This is great news. I am going to give it a shot. I know of Krisp as well.
Krisp works great but I’m curious to see how this compares.

